# What is the difference between molly caps and pills?



## notsoholyroller

I may be getting a chance at some point in the future to try molly caps. It would be tested from a trusted source so I am not questioning the purity or asking for substance id. 

I am asking what the difference is between the press pill roll experience and the molly cap roll experience?

I am used to the speedy type roll from pills when out clubbing.

 I have done 2 clean pill rolls before and it was very nice too. 

Would the molly roll be more like a clean pill roll versus a 
speedy type roll from a speedy press pill?

If that is the case and I am clubbing I would drink a red bull along with the molly to keep my energy level up.

Sorry mods if this is in the wrong place !

Thanks in advance for your replies. PLUR


----------



## Fyasko.

"Molly" is supposed to be pure MDMA inside of a capsule.
you cant have a pressed pill thats _just_ MDMA.
and imo molly tends to give you more of a floored feeling that a dancey feeling so a redbull isnt a bad idea.


----------



## Folley

Fyasko. said:


> "Molly" is supposed to be pure MDMA inside of a capsule.
> you cant have a pressed pill thats _just_ MDMA.
> and imo molly tends to give you more of a floored feeling that a dancey feeling so a redbull isnt a bad idea.


 
But you can have a pill thats only active ingredient is MDMA, which is what your supposed to get, but never do. And yeah pure molly would be less stimulating than the meth/amphetamine in your pills, but it could be cut with just about anything too.

Honestly I would rather buy molly but unless you have test kit you never know what it is


----------



## I NUK3D U

If the pill contains as much MDMA (and nothing else active) as the powdered product, then you will roll the same. Most pills however have other active ingredients which some people prefer to synergise with the MDMA. Personally, I'd say a shit load of pure crystals is the way to go if you have a choice


----------



## snafu

Yea crystals > molly or pills

Molly can be just as cut as a pill, I've seen capsules on edata with Methylone and I think there were even a couple piped capsules if I'm not mistaken. but test everything you get just to make sure


----------



## notsoholyroller

Thanks for the replies  I believe I will consuming the capsule type molly at a fantastic event in the very near future and if I do I will let you know how my experience goes


----------



## dominionxp

pills could EASILY be just as good as mollies, just make sure ur pills are MDMA only, pink stars have literally floored me in the past


----------



## notsoholyroller

So here is my report boys and girls  Friday night took pure tested unadulterated molly powder in gel cap form and also snorted it.This roll 
was so pure and clean. It was heavenly. So bomb we were floored most of the roll. I did do some nitrous which normally intensifies my roll - 
it felt good but there was not a lot of bangin to it if you know what I mean.

 We did some coke earlier in the week so not sure if the dopamine system being in repair had something to do with the nitrous not feeling as
bomb. Don't get me wrong the balloons still felt good - just not as good as past pill rolls have with the nitrous.
I feel blessed and lucky that during this east coast drought I was able to roll off of some pure molly. It really was heavenly. Really clean 
feeling. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Bearlove

MDMA is MDMA !

Mollies 'should' be MDMA and nothing else - Pills 'should' be MDMA and nothing else! 

Truth is a lot of dealers 'cut' the product - caffeine, meth, piperazine, inert substances, RC's etc 

MDMA isn't really a stimulant and can leave a lot of people feeling lazy, lying around on the floor unable or unwilling to get up and dance.  A lot of the pills contain a dose of caffeine which gives the experience a boost and makes you more energetic. 

I would always suggest you get 'clean' MDMA and then add your own touch to it depending on what you want - you want a more energetic roll = add caffeine or a stim, you want a more trippy roll add LSD or some 2c... etc.


----------

